# Cage setup advice



## pedroissexy (Mar 7, 2015)

I just got Oliver and feel like his cage is pretty bare and boring. I still have some changes im already planning to make (making a bucket wheel for easier cleaning, getting actually sheets of fleece instead of the scraps I have now and getting the matching top panel for the cage). I also have been looking for some other bed shelters like snuggle sacks but can't find any cheap enough ones that I really like. Anyways I was hoping for some ideas on other things to give him to make it a better place for him. I also do have toilet paper rolls that I throw in at night.


----------



## CourtneyLA (Jun 20, 2014)

Nina likes to play with little toy cars or knock over stuffed animals lol there's also dig boxes and I've also heard of people making "fleece forests" (strips of fleece hanging from the top of the cage that they can run through!)


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

You can also get PVC pipes or small animal tunnels! Hedgehogs love tunneling and burrowing, so anything they can burrow through is fine. You can also get creative with cereal boxes, gallon jugs, or anything like that. Just make sure to tape off any sharp corners


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

You can find pretty cheap snuggle sacks on etsy if you look around. Its even cheaper to make them yourself out of fleece though!


----------



## ilovebailey1617 (Oct 9, 2011)

^^ agreed thoes are great fun thing for hedgies.you can also get cat toys to roll around it's always a good idea not to get open cat toys hedgies can get their teeth stuck in them and also toilet paper roll most hedgies love toilet paper rolls.


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

Ahh my Hedgie is named Oliver too! His favorite thing is his fleece forest, I made mine myself (you can kind of see it in the corner of his cage), but you can purchase one on etsy, if you're not into making one. Oliver also loves his elefun, marketed for ferrets, but great for hedges as well. I believe Marshall pet is the manufacturer. You might have some trouble finding one (I heard they might have been discontinued?) but They have other shapes like octopus, alligator, turtle, etc. I just pop a little square of fleece in it to serve as a blanky, since its a little on the larger side. This also means it doesn't really fit in his cage, so I mainly use it for playpen or bonding time. Hope this helps!


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001LUMU9M/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Penny loves this tunnel that I got for her!


----------



## megan6o6 (Aug 12, 2015)

Agreed again^^. Small cat ball toys with jingles are great. Just make sure there's nothing that your pet can eat, chew off, or get caught on. I went to PetSmart and got a hay-like ball with a jingle-bell on the inside. My hedgie loves it! He rolls around with it and tackles it for hours. 

Also, try PVC tubes. You can get them at home depot decently cheap! They're plastic tubes and you can connect many of them to make a cool tunnel. 

Try a dig box too. Take a small box, kleenex box, gift bag, etc. and fill it with bits of fleece or those artsy puff balls that kids use for crafts. Then your hedgie can dig around in there!

This should fill some space!


----------

